# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Teenager snowflake meets real world

## UKSmartypants

Some snowflake teenager starts a job, the boss gives her a list of rules, uproar on twitter ensues.

Seem a pretty reasonable set of rules to me.

----------

Big Bird (12-14-2021),Brat (12-08-2021),DMK (12-08-2021),Dubler9 (12-20-2021),Foghorn (12-08-2021),LadyMoonlight (12-08-2021),Lone Gunman (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021),Old Tex (12-08-2021),Rutabaga (12-08-2021),Swedgin (12-08-2021),wbslws (12-08-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

What sort of boss gives this to any new employee.  :Thinking:

----------

Brat (12-08-2021),Hillofbeans (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> What sort of boss gives this to any new employee.


They don't. It is intended to red pill the young kids about the real world.

----------

Brat (12-15-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

Boss gives it to employee? Heck it sounds like something a parent should give to their kids.

----------

Brat (12-08-2021),Lone Gunman (12-08-2021),Northern Rivers (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021),wbslws (12-08-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Boss gives it to employee? Heck it sounds like something a parent should give to their kids.


or an educator should give their students instead of making sure they're 'woke.'

----------

Brat (12-08-2021),Foghorn (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021),Old Tex (12-08-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

One of my grandsons leaves school next July and tells me he is having a gap year. A gap year from what?

----------

Dubler9 (12-20-2021),Foghorn (12-08-2021),Northern Rivers (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> One of my grandsons leaves school next July and tells me he is having a gap year. A gap year from what?


Yeah.

----------

Brat (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> One of my grandsons leaves school next July and tells me he is having a gap year. A gap year from what?


If he's leaving high school (my assumption, correct me if I'm wrong), then he would be taking a year off between high school and college.  Depending on what is done in that time, it can be a good idea.

----------

Brat (12-08-2021),Foghorn (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

It'd be nice if these "bosses" could spell coffee shop correctly.

----------

Oceander (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> It'd be nice if these "bosses" could spell coffee shop correctly.


At least they picked up on the silent 'p' in "opff"!

----------

Brat (12-08-2021)

----------


## Katzndogz

Once advertised for a helper for the dog grooming shop.  Someone to clean.  Clean up shit, piss and vomit.  Clean cages, mop floors.  I hired an older teen.  He begged for the job.  Literally begged.  He was desperate for cash.  I hired him and made sure he understood just how low level this job was.  He showed up on his first day in a suit and tie.  That's not dressed for mopping floors.  He informed me that he thought it over and he was better qualified for front office work.   We didn't have a front office.  He didn't have a job.

I hired a teen girl who had her MOTHER interview for her.  The girl wanted to go to veterinary school and wanted the job as a basis and it would look good on her application.  She showed up on her first day and went immediately to the bathroom and locked herself in.  She refused to come out.  Her mother called and said that she could not come get her before lunch time.  The girl stayed locked in the bathroom all morning.  A week later, her mother showed up wanting to collect her daughter's pay for the half day.  

It's all part of employer hijinks.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021),UKSmartypants (12-08-2021)

----------


## wbslws

When I got out of high school I would have killed for the opportunities to work that kids have now.   I remember when Long John Silvers opened up in my town and there must have bee 300-400 people lined up trying to get hired.   I did not even wait to apply because I had no experience.
I was lucky and learned a trade in the army and opportunities snowballed from there.

----------

Hillofbeans (12-08-2021),Oceander (12-08-2021),Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Back in the 1980's here in UK, they had a thing called  YTS - Youth Training scheme.  Basically all the lazy kids who didnt go to University, College or got a job, a percentage got sent to a privately run YTS Scheme.  I worked as  a Trainer for a couple of years.  

The idea was to instil some sort of useful knowhow into these idiot children, then teach them about the world of work, by getting them placements in local companies. Some of the kids  were lazy. Some were just thick as shit. And remember, this isnt New York, this was out in the middle of rural Lincolnshire.  Think Kansas.


One lad said to me one day "Hey want a car for £50?"  When I asked him what sort it was, he said he didnt know. Clearly, I was not educated on how the local dial-a-stolen-car service worked 


Rachel was a tall thin girl, speccy eyed and gormless. We had a lady who ran a one-man business, and wanted a girl to answer the phone and field enquiries when she was out with clients, so we sent dopey Rachel.  The Lady sent her back after about three days "She bloody useless, she doesnt answer the phone".  We got Rachel back and interviewed her. We asked her "The Lady says you wont answer the phone", "NO, no point" said Rachel "Its always for her"


Theres always been useless Teenagers, its just that todays teenagers have managed to combine it with snowflakery.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

> Some snowflake teenager starts a job, the boss gives her a list of rules, uproar on twitter ensues.
> 
> Seem a pretty reasonable set of rules to me.


Who nicked my Mum and Dads list?

----------


## Big Wheeler

> If he's leaving high school (my assumption, correct me if I'm wrong), then he would be taking a year off between high school and college.  Depending on what is done in that time, it can be a good idea.


You are right.I asked him but he doesn't know yet.

----------


## Moonie

.
If only they could be told to 'Report it to the Guardroom if you refuse to serve!'
.

----------


## Dan40

> When I got out of high school I would have killed for the opportunities to work that kids have now.   I remember when Long John Silvers opened up in my town and there must have bee 300-400 people lined up trying to get hired.   I did not even wait to apply because I had no experience.
> I was lucky and learned a trade in the army and opportunities snowballed from there.


In high school I was a stock boy in a grocery store.  35 cents an hour.  Also a pin setter in a bowling alley. (Pin setting machines hadn't been invented yet.)  You were between 2 alleys and the pins flew anywhere and everywhere.  Bruises were part of the job.  Also loaded and fired clay birds at a skeet and trap range.  Anything for a buck!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## Katzndogz

I started out as a part time waitress.  I was 12.  I got a full time waitress job when I was 14.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

Why do many bosses acquiesce? How did they become bosses then want the opposite to the list/poster?
I had to discipline a female officer - who as it turned out - had every Wednesday morning off, phoning in with a "car breakdown"?
This is not acceptable for obvious reasons. As I walked to my office I saw her having a coffee. I called out - "Mary, my office please, now"!! I then left her in no doubt of her contract commitment to attend for duty and "failing brakes" every Wednesday is not acceptable. 
An hour later my boss called me on the phone and said - "we need to talk because Mary xxx has reported you for bullying"!!
Because I said - "my office NOW"! 
I went to my boss and told him. "You can shove this PC bollox where the Sun don't shine because I am not having this crap". I said: "and you should have shut her down straight away". "She actually committed a crime and I gave her a warning"!!! 
I walked out of the office. Gt a call later - "case dropped"!! 
Managers are paid to manage and this means doing uncomfortable stuff as well as taking the plaudits. 
But here is the rub:..... I could have been sacked or demoted if this weak, shell of a female officer, plying her sex/gender in this way was supported by some leftie moronic senior officer. This is the real issue and its is not a joke.
Furthermore; I knew this shite should not be on my record, in my file either because if she or another female made a conspiracy complaint it would be presumed that I have a history of bullying.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> At least they picked up on the silent 'p' in "opff"!



Its the old saying.


The pee is silent as in sea

----------


## Neo

I swear to you I had a 16 year old lad who worked with me who insisted I let him have a nap after 10am break.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (12-20-2021)

----------


## kazenatsu

To be fair, life as a teenager hasn't been easy since the 2007 Recession.

A lot of people in the previous generation might not really realize what it's been like, with high rents that are very challenging for a young person just starting out. In many regions of the country it's almost unrealistic for a young person to move out of their parent's house, and have that be sustainable, unless they have some sort of skills or career established that can pay a higher income. 

Unskilled wages, when adjusted for inflation, were not what they used to be either.

I talked to my grandparents who grew up during the Great Depression, and talked to them extensively about their childhoods and many of the experiences they shared seemed to have a parallel to what older teenagers and young adults faced in the years after 2007.


The younger generation has been under a lot of stress, with the push and pressure for everyone to have to go to college and be academically successful, combined with paying for that college (in many cases more expensive these days) and lingering student loan burdens afterwards.
And even after (and sometimes "if", because it's not always a given) they successfully finish it, they may not be in much better position than their counterparts in the 1970s who didn't go to college. (You know the stereotype about college grads working as a coffee barista, and many of the positions the "luckier" college graduates were getting were underpaid type of things)

And it's been similar in the UK and Australia.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> It'd be nice if these "bosses" could spell coffee shop correctly.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

